# Is LeEco Super3 X65 a good choice for Gaming with PS4?



## prasathlr (Jan 6, 2017)

1. Budget? 
A. About 60k.

2. Display type and size? 
A. Depends on the resolution I can get in my budget. 

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? 
A. Console Gaming (PS4), Movies

4. Ports Required? 
A. Yes, but not much idea in this regard

5. Preferred choice of brand?
A. Need your expertise here.

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? 
A. LeEco Super3 X65, Any model that gives me good gaming experience. 

7. Any other info that you want to share.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2017)

Dont go for Leeco, go for well known brands, Sony Samsung or Panasonic, cant recommend a specific model but if you do not have any 4K content, then go for 1080p panel only.. 
If you had ps4 pro, it would be better to go for 4K, but as it is a TV, you are limited to watching only movies or TV in 4K..


----------



## prasathlr (Jan 6, 2017)

Can you suggest a good FHD display that will provide a good experience while playing in a console?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 6, 2017)

How much big screen do you require?

FHD won't look good beyond 40-42"

1440p will look good for TVs under 55" (monitors are limited to 38" IIRC).

If I were you, I'd get a 1440p 27" monitor instead.


----------



## prasathlr (Jan 9, 2017)

40-43" is good enough for me. I have no idea regarding LED TVs, would be really helpful if you can suggest some models.


----------



## Minion (Jan 10, 2017)

prasathlr said:


> 40-43" is good enough for me. I have no idea regarding LED TVs, would be really helpful if you can suggest some models.



Get Sony W80D
Smart Android TV | Full HD 3D Smart TV | W80D | Sony I


----------

